# Snail! Help!



## julia (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello

What is going on with my snail?
it has white stuff all over its shell
and the same on the artificial leaf in my aquarium


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

Probably bacteria or fungal growth, possibly calcium deposits. Check water chemistry and post, better picture needed to be positive what is there.


----------



## julia (Oct 27, 2014)

Water: Gh - 120 KH -180 pH 7,5 NO2 NO3 - O

If it is fungus may I change the water and wash the snail? I have betta fish in there too it looks OK

See the leaf ! This stuff looks like fluffy spider's web or round fluffy pieces all over it


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes but still need more info9 and better pics for good diagnosis.


----------



## julia (Oct 27, 2014)

Can I do something to help fast&
? ?? I do not wont dead snail. I just bought it 1 week ago


----------



## julia (Oct 27, 2014)

Sorry too dark for taking pictures All this whitish fluffy strings stuff floating in the bowl now I think I am going change the water May be it will help


----------



## julia (Oct 27, 2014)

here

And I noticed too much bubbles on the surface around bowl's edge


----------



## julia (Oct 27, 2014)

I have found something looks like a worm on the plastic leaf from the aquarium


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I have no idea what is on the snail, but, if you have a male betta, the bubbles around the edge of the top of tank are probably the betta working on a nest. They sometimes just blow bubbles too. I think they like to do that.

I would take that snail back where you bought it. Ask them what it is and what to do about it.

To tell you more what to do, we need to know more about the tank.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

Appears to be blackfly larva. Is an aquatic fly, some species bite like mosquitoes, your fish will eventually find it and eat it, is harmless. White spots are probably un-related.


----------

